
Mozilla Firefox Finally Fixes an Awkward, 11 Year Old Linux Bug - rayascott
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Firefox-Middle-Click-Bug
======
lazarus101
This is not a 'bugfix', it's a feature removal! I've used it all the time, now
there's one extra step to navigate to a URL that I copy

~~~
carlmr
Yeah, I find the behavior unexpected which is bad UX.

You can still enable it if you want it.

------
loa_in_
And here I was thinking it's my gdm's quirk and leaving it as is.

